# How to take off rotors



## sigep1967 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a 96 4wd pickup. I am trying to change the rotors but am having dificulty with the hubs. I took off the outer manuel locking hub and the split ring to slide out the locking gears now what? there seems to be a plate with a couple of phillips head screws in it but I do not see a locking nut like I have seen before. There is some sort of silver piece with cutouts like a spanner nut does that come off? I was told just to unscrew the 2 phillips head screws from the plate and the hub will come off. Is that true? surely it can't be that dang easy? Is there not a wheel nut like all other vehicles I have done this to?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Remove the two screws and the lockplate and behind it is the bearing locknut. The locknut is removed with a tool that is a bridge with a 1/2" recess for a socket extension and has two legs which fit into the holes of the locknut. If you don't have the tool, a 90 degree set of needle nose pliers or similar tool can usually be used, but the special tool makes it a lot easier to do the bearing preload adjustment. The locknuts are conventional thread (counterclockwise to loosen) and note which side it "out" when removing, as there is a bevel on it and the locknut must face the same way when reinstalling it. After the locknut is removed, the rotor assembly can slide off with the bearings.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to bring back an old post...

Last night while changing my brake pads I looked at the hub. I removed the dust cap (the o-ring looked chewed up), cotter pin, adjusting nut cap. I stop at the adjusting nut. I think it's 25MM (socket I don't have).

Haynes says it should be torqued to 27 ft-lbs. I this correct? It seems so little for such an important nut.

Truck is: 1995 XE, V6, Auto, 2WD.

Thanks
Rice


----------

